# elvis



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

few pics of the king, lol my boy, just recovering from yet another op, hopefully we have a bit more time with him. currently sleeping at me feet.

Here are the piccis that I took, the pink is when he got home then I took it off and took the others 5mins later


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

Fifth one down - wow! Lion 

Just asked in another post but think it might get overlooked by accident - what can I do with loose catnip? 

Thanks hen

Em
xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely pictures tb. give him a cuddle for me


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

He's a stunning boy


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

TB he is gorgeous.Hope he is around for a long time yet,Raggies ect are great but there is nothing like a true,blue,dyed in the wool ,Moggy like Elvis...Long Live The King :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Love the last one where he is smiling :001_wub: Happy catlet xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Aww! bless! poor baby Angie


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Fifth one down - wow! Lion
> 
> Just asked in another post but think it might get overlooked by accident - what can I do with loose catnip? Thanks henEm
> xx


alot of people that come over always say that he looks like the 'eye of the tiger' that petrol advert? must have been told that by about 100 people now lol! :laugh: thanks! 
oh loose cat nip dip it in toys!



jenny armour said:


> lovely pictures tb. give him a cuddle for me


thanks i did!!! :laugh:



Gem16 said:


> He's a stunning boy


thanks!! :laugh:



buffie said:


> TB he is gorgeous.Hope he is around for a long time yet,Raggies ect are great but there is nothing like a true,blue,dyed in the wool ,Moggy like Elvis...Long Live The King :thumbup:


lol thanks!!! :laugh: ive hung up his blue suade shoes for now!! :lol: hope he still loves me tender...ok..ill stop now 



Kiwi said:


> Love the last one where he is smiling :001_wub: Happy catlet xx


aww thanks! :laugh:



Angie2011 said:


> Aww! bless! poor baby Angie


i know  thanks!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw bless him. Its amazing how resilient they are isn't it


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's beautiful :001_wub: but I just cant believe they have made him wear a pink bandage :scared:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

tylow said:


> Aaw bless him. Its amazing how resilient they are isn't it


I know!! thhey are very! thanks!



Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's beautiful :001_wub: but I just cant believe they have made him wear a pink bandage :scared:


lol i know the vet that brought him out kept calling him a girl.... i was like 'elvis'....'him' 'he'...he still said 'her' !! :scared: thanks!


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

What a lovely boy! I am very new here so I'm afraid I don't know his health issues, but I'm glad he's back home.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Prinkess said:


> What a lovely boy! I am very new here so I'm afraid I don't know his health issues, but I'm glad he's back home.


thanks! :laugh:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Poor little guy, how is he doing now? He's such a trooper really.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MaineCoonMommy said:


> Poor little guy, how is he doing now? He's such a trooper really.


well his doing ok, he had his 20ml of meds today but keeps dropping poop everywhere  he gets quite upset about it as his a very clean cat, his drinking alot more which is good keep him hydrated, 'I wasny going to let him outside but his been out since he was a kitten and was becoming distressed so I had to, just sitting in the garden!


----------

